# Amazing-Astounding-Absolutely Alive! Enter At Your Own Risk.....



## chop shop

You really cant get any better than that without being an un-human, know what i mean?. Seriously, the next step in those is a soul..... Absolutely incredible. One Blessed individual right there. 

That made my day, thanks for sharing. I cant decide what I like best. The puppeteer is up there. I gotta go look again, I'm still stunned.

A couple of his creations look familiar, like he's done some work for the pro haunt suppliers. There is another artist out there if anyone is interested by the name Jordu Schell. He is also this unbelievably good.


----------



## Misdomt

those were incredible. The butler was by far the most life like to me... If I had it , I would stare at it for hours waiting for it to blink.


----------

